# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Any Good data on the OneUp

## BeefaloBart

Other than the negative comments, can anyone give any good information on actual use of this product.

The OneUp price point is a good hook to get first time buyers to buy.  All I have really seen here is negative, but the 2 on amazon were both good.  Im not in a position to waste money on anything and for some $200 may not seem like much, but for others thats an investment.

How does the printer perform?
How does the print quality look?
What should a new owner do during the build to ensure a damage free construction?
How hard is it to add a heated bed?
How does it deal with ninjaflex?

Any good data would be apreciated.

----------


## hobbes

I was just looking at these printers today and getting as much info as i can. I'm looking for a kit printer, not so much for the $$$ savings, but mainly because I wanted to assemble my first printer myself. I too saw the amazon reviews putting the 1up and 2up in the 3.5 to 4.5 out of 5 range, but read A LOT of reports of missing parts and bad customer service. I don't mind replacing screws or faulty parts, but my only concern is bad software and cheap electrical components that will stop working properly shortly after use.

Given that you have not recieved a response since December of last year, I believe that's the final nail in the coffin for me: this is probably not the DIY printer i'm looking for.

----------

